# cannondale flash 2011



## tomker (31. Juli 2010)

hallo kann mir jemand weiterhelfen hätte interesse mir ein flash 2011 zu kaufen, wo man sowas bestellen und auch bekommen kann, auch vielleicht technische details z.b. über das flash carbon3 und das carbon4 wären interessant, würde mich riesig freuen über infos
vielen Dank im voraus
tomker


----------



## the dirt (31. Juli 2010)

http://www.cannondale.com/Dealerlocator?s_loc=deu&s_language=deu
und
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=623897


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Atze (1. August 2010)

BikerBoarder aus Chemnitz bietet bereits die ersten 2011 Modelle an...Lieferbar angeblich ab September!

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cannondale-2011-Flash-Carbon-3-Race-Red_detail_10653.html

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cannondale-2011-Flash-HiMod-2-Berserker-Green_detail_10652.html

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cannondale-2011-Flash-Carbon-4-Berserker-Green_detail_10656.html


----------



## müsing (2. August 2010)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> BikerBoarder aus Chemnitz bietet bereits die ersten 2011 Modelle an...Lieferbar angeblich ab September!
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cannondale-2011-Flash-Carbon-3-Race-Red_detail_10653.html
> 
> ...



gibt es das himod2 dann nur zweifach? wäre schade


----------



## Groudon (3. August 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> gibt es das himod2 dann nur zweifach? wäre schade


 

Ich würde sehr gerne die 29er TOP-Version mal fahren (und haben )


----------



## vertexrsl (3. August 2010)

Super, hab heute meinen Liefertermin für CD 29er Flash 3 bekommen! Erst haben Sie bei bikeboarder gesagt 9.8. kommen die EarlyIntromodelle, jetzt ist der Liefertermin Mitte Dezember


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. August 2010)

mein Händler meinte heute, das ich im Okt. ein 29er Flash für ein Wochenende zu testen bekomme,er bekommt Anfang Okt. 4 Stk.,
bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## vertexrsl (3. August 2010)

Dann mal viel Glück. Hab einen Kumpel der hat gute Kontakte zu CD Europe. Der wird morgen mal da anrufen und die Liefersituation aus erster Hand abfragen. Wenn ich eine interessante Info habe poste ich nochmal.


----------



## aussunda (5. August 2010)

Bei diesem 3999 Euro Flash, ist ab 2011 nur noch eine Alulefty drinnen?

Bisher war es Carbon.


----------



## tomker (7. August 2010)

erstmal danke für die infos nur die bikes bei bb weiß nicht wie richtig das alles dort ist....
http://85.17.149.10/MTB/Cannondale-2011_Flash4.jpg

habe dieses schöne bike gefunden habe interesse wer kann mir da weiterhelfen oder wer hat info wegen der gabel
danke im voraus
tomker


----------



## vertexrsl (10. August 2010)

Hallo, also bei der Gabel liegst Du richtig, keine Carbon mehr, Carbon ist schöner aber bei den LEFTYS kaum leichter. Die BB Jungs sind mit einer der größten Abnehmer con CD Bikes in GER. Problem ist nur wenn die jetzt für dich nachbestellen wird der Liefertermin Mitte Dez. sein. Man muß also ein Bike reserviert bekommen was ein Händler schon vor längerer Zeit vorbestellt hat ! Ich habe mein 29er Flash, das billigere, bei google dr.cannondale reservieren lassen. LT Ende August danach haben wir bei CD Europe angerufen und die sagten, dass erste 29er erst Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert werden. Du siehst, schwierig mit konkreten Lieferterminen. Naja wenn meins Mitte Oktober kommt wär das noch ok.... verkaufe einen neuen Rocky Mountain RSL Team Carbon Rahmen 19 Zoll s. Bikemarkt, kannst Dich ja mal umhören ob jemamd Interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

